# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Все файлы и папки на подключаемых носителях превратились в ярлыки (заявка №64407)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Подключил флешку к нетбуку и все папки и файлы превратились в ярлыки. Память на устройстве занимается, хотя вес самих ярлыков естественно мал. Можно ли восстановить данные и как излечить компьютер?
Дата обращения: 07.04.2011 18:15:49
Номер заявки: 64407

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*07.04.2011 19:40:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\\windows\\zgusaa.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.sjt
 размер: 219648 байт дата файла: 13.01.2011 13:56:38 версия: "7.1.4.1" копирайты: "Copyright (©) Windows Media Player" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.21326; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.adsm; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.107540; NOD32: Зловред Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BGV trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:FakeAlert-VS [Trj] *c:\\windows\\system32\\sshnas21.dll* - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.cmtt
 размер: 311296 байт дата файла: 13.01.2011 13:56:34 версия: "1.0.706.3172" копирайты: "Copyright© Extra Edition Windows Version 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Fakealert.20024; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.FraudPack.cmtt; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.107207; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.JPD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:MalOb-EA [Cryp] *c:\\docume~1\\user\\locals~1\\temp\\nprwvsphzhta82  487701.tmp* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.gcfa
 размер: 197120 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 20:47:14 *C:\\DOCUME~1\\user\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\Znx.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.sjt
 размер: 215552 байт дата файла: 13.01.2011 13:56:42 версия: "7.1.4.1" копирайты: "Copyright (©) Windows Media Player" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen2.10541; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.adsm; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.107525; NOD32: Зловред Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BGV trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:FakeAlert-VS [Trj] *C:\\DOCUME~1\\user\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\Zny.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.sjt
 размер: 206848 байт дата файла: 13.01.2011 13:56:48 версия: "7.1.4.1" копирайты: "Copyright (©) Windows Media Player" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.21326; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.adsm; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.107572; NOD32: Зловред Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BGV trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:FakeAlert-VS [Trj] *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\csrss.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.fuc
 размер: 160768 байт дата файла: 24.04.2010 0:39:58 версия: "0.0.0.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Packed.20312; VBA32: Зловред Malware-Cryptor.Limpopo; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3770907; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Peerfrag.HD worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Crumpache [Cryp] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\doiixa.exe* - Worm.Win32.VBNA.alxo
 размер: 159744 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 17:25:46 версия: "2.45" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.25726; VBA32: Зловред Worm.VBNA.alxp; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.VB.OEE; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.RT worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BLX [Wrm] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\application data\\xg2kemmnuxt2rjoslijvduecntzzdpiq2\\svcnost.e  xe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pakes.dp
 размер: 185856 байт дата файла: 22.03.2011 4:32:04 версия: "1.5.2.0" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2000-2010 TightVNC Group" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.22793; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDropper.Pakes.dp; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.KDV.165413; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Extats.A trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\epqlchxd60.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cut
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 05.04.2011 22:40:00 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.26873; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Trojan.[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\g6w86i81u.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cup
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 02.04.2011 12:39:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.28166; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\hh2ndezav.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cub
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 29.03.2011 21:27:48 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29011; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\jff66w86.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cuc
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 01.04.2011 18:17:12 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25364; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\jjfvvrhh.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cua
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 17:12:08 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29014; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\jkfgb081.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cus
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 03.04.2011 22:31:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.26870; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\jo81almhn6.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ibk
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 23:50:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29013; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\lq870ndj8.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ibg
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 17:12:08 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25361; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\l703s0tjp6.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cus
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 04.04.2011 23:14:00 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.26870; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\pfl2rhid.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.ctz
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 23:50:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25360; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\pqlbcxnojza.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ibg
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 23:50:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25361; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\q5lhcdi86u.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.iho
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 03.04.2011 22:31:36 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29553; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\rr2xyt081.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ihm
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 04.04.2011 20:43:12 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.27857; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\r70870875l.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ibg
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 28.03.2011 22:17:26 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25361; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\sdotepqlb.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ihm
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 02.04.2011 13:07:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.27857; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\siy1p70w.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cua
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 23:50:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29014; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\u6alrr2xn.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ibk
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 17:12:06 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29013; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\vwrx60zuva8.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ihm
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 02.04.2011 12:39:44 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.27857; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\zu0bhrnijo.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cup
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 02.04.2011 13:07:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.28166; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\1efk86w.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cti
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 23.03.2011 20:41:14 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.28188; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\1ghm86y.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.ihk
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 05.04.2011 22:40:10 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.26871; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\6o86a81.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Menti.iho
 размер: 39936 байт дата файла: 05.04.2011 22:39:42 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.29553; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Documents and Settings\\user\\Главное меню\\Программы\\Автозагрузка\\6sddtup.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.ctz
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 31.03.2011 17:12:10 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25360; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *C:\\Program Files\\WinRAR\\rarext.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 139776 байт дата файла: 02.01.2011 22:11:50 версия: "4.0.3.0" *C:\\RECYCLER\\S-1-5-21-0180193167-5451124896-701346088-2320\\MsMxEng.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.wpz
 размер: 207360 байт версия: "1, 0, 0, 0" копирайты: "Copyright © 2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Lime.18; VBA32: Зловред Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3535511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Peerfrag.EC worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot [Trj]

----------


## CyberHelper

*08.04.2011 11:50:08* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\Znv.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.aedl
 размер: 384000 байт дата файла: 13.01.2011 13:56:32 версия: "1.0.706.3172" копирайты: "Copyright© Extra Edition Windows Version 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.64544; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.aedl; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Renos.41; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.JRD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:MalOb-EA [Cryp] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\894.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт дата файла: 23.03.2011 17:01:56 версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\910.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 145920 байт дата файла: 20.03.2011 21:16:46 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5700645; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CYJ trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\917.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cpx
 размер: 43520 байт дата файла: 09.03.2011 15:51:50 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27687; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5589660; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-9892423162-3460633758-866136872-3859\\djwi2kcew.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Refroso.dbob
 размер: 135680 байт дата файла: 08.03.2011 0:44:30 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5756141; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-6902008843-8707386934-169908352-8490\\MsMxEng.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.wpz
 размер: 207360 байт дата файла: 10.03.2010 18:01:22 версия: "1, 0, 0, 0" копирайты: "Copyright © 2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Lime.18; VBA32: Зловред Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3535511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Peerfrag.EC worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\tekou.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт дата файла: 16.03.2011 15:53:08 версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\aldalsgujbyt80a6d13f.tmp* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 299520 байт дата файла: 11.03.2011 19:32:26 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen2.20168; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.0804422000; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Agent.SFL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\modoon.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт дата файла: 19.03.2011 14:19:10 версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\vozuw.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.elga
 размер: 229376 байт дата файла: 01.03.2011 21:19:26 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.15961; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5750759; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.EQS trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *f:\\x.exe* - Worm.Win32.VBNA.alxq
 размер: 159744 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 17:25:46 версия: "2.45" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.25726; VBA32: Зловред Worm.VBNA.alxp; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.VB.OEE; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.RT worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BLX [Wrm] *f:\\ert.dll* - Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.brp
 размер: 10752 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 17:25:56 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.VBNA.3; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.FNF.2105; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Zapchast.NBE; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.RU worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] *f:\\doiixax.exe* - Worm.Win32.VBNA.alxq
 размер: 159744 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 17:25:46 версия: "2.45" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.25726; VBA32: Зловред Worm.VBNA.alxp; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.VB.OEE; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.RT worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BLX [Wrm] *f:\\doiixa.scr* - Worm.Win32.VBNA.alxq
 размер: 159744 байт дата файла: 07.04.2011 19:56:22 версия: "3.10" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.25726; VBA32: Зловред Worm.VBNA.alxp; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.VB.OEE; NOD32: Зловред Win32/AutoRun.VB.RT worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:AutoRun-BLX [Wrm] *f:\\svira\\svira32.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.wpz
 размер: 207360 байт дата файла: 10.03.2010 17:01:22 версия: "1, 0, 0, 0" копирайты: "Copyright © 2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Lime.18; VBA32: Зловред Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3535511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Peerfrag.EC worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot [Trj] *f:\\fakerica\\shmekerica.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Sasfis.bdxz
 размер: 76288 байт дата файла: 28.02.2011 20:33:08 версия: "723" копирайты: "Copyright © Qhiepxquvm Software 2002-2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.44048; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.Sasfis.bdxz; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5516638; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.LGH trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\180.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cuc
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 29.03.2011 22:17:10 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25364; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\785.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.ctz
 размер: 43008 байт дата файла: 29.03.2011 23:56:28 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25360; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\Znv.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.aedl
 размер: 384000 байт версия: "1.0.706.3172" копирайты: "Copyright© Extra Edition Windows Version 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.64544; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.aedl; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Renos.41; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.JRD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:MalOb-EA [Cryp] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\Znv.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.aedl
 размер: 384000 байт версия: "1.0.706.3172" копирайты: "Copyright© Extra Edition Windows Version 2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen.64544; VBA32: Зловред TrojanDownloader.CodecPack.aedl; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Renos.41; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Kryptik.JRD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:MalOb-EA [Cryp] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\894.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\894.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\910.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 145920 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5700645; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CYJ trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\910.exe* - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic
 размер: 145920 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5700645; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CYJ trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\917.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cpx
 размер: 43520 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27687; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5589660; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\917.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cpx
 размер: 43520 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27687; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5589660; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-9892423162-3460633758-866136872-3859\\djwi2kcew.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Refroso.dbob
 размер: 135680 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5756141; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-9892423162-3460633758-866136872-3859\\djwi2kcew.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Refroso.dbob
 размер: 135680 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader1.37726; VBA32: Зловред BScope.Backdoor.SdBot.ofw; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5756141; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CQD trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-6902008843-8707386934-169908352-8490\\MsMxEng.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.wpz
 размер: 207360 байт версия: "1, 0, 0, 0" копирайты: "Copyright © 2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Lime.18; VBA32: Зловред Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3535511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Peerfrag.EC worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot [Trj] *c:\\RECYCLER\\s-1-5-21-6902008843-8707386934-169908352-8490\\MsMxEng.exe* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.wpz
 размер: 207360 байт версия: "1, 0, 0, 0" копирайты: "Copyright © 2010" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Win32.HLLW.Lime.18; VBA32: Зловред Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ijf; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.3535511; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Peerfrag.EC worm; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Flot [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\tekou.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\tekou.exe* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\aldalsgujbyt80a6d13f.tmp* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 299520 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen2.20168; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.0804422000; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Agent.SFL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\aldalsgujbyt80a6d13f.tmp* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 299520 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Siggen2.20168; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.0804422000; NOD32: Зловред Win32/Agent.SFL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\modoon.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\modoon.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.VB.awau
 размер: 258048 байт версия: "1.0.0.1" копирайты: "ZTEMT All rights reserved." детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.27435; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5748614; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.CXL trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:VB-RTZ [Trj] *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\vozuw.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.elga
 размер: 229376 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.15961; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5750759; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.EQS trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *c:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\vozuw.tmp* - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.elga
 размер: 229376 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.15961; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.VB.01279; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.5750759; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.EQS trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Trojan-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\180.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cuc
 размер: 43008 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25364; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\180.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.cuc
 размер: 43008 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25364; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\785.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.ctz
 размер: 43008 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25360; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen *c:\\documents and settings\\user\\local settings\\Temp\\785.exe* - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Refroso.ctz
 размер: 43008 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader2.25360; VBA32: Зловред SScope.Trojan-Injector.Trash; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:[email protected]; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.AAC trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Malware-gen

----------


## CyberHelper

10.04.2011 8:27:06 лечение успешно завершено

----------

